# Last Three Weekends



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The last two weekends has seen Team Jacquelyn fishing tournaments. First the MBGFC Jr. Angler followed by last weeks Blue Marlin Grand Championship. I consider myself very blessed to have fished these events with my family. 

While we had a blast fishing both events our billfish count was rather dismal as the billfish bite did not really turn on til last week. We fished numerous awesome looking rips and weedlines but just could not seem to find the bite. We fished from the squiggles to the spur over to Nakika and south to well below Independence Hub, covered a ton of water! Scared to look at the fuel bill! Ha ha!

Both events were ran exceptionally well by great groups of people. Having said that, this was our second year to fish the Blue Marlin Grand Championship and let me tell you, it’s in a league of its own! Awesome venue, schedule, prizes etc… I feel very fortunate to have fished it these last two years.

Tom Hilton put on a seminar on last Weds that was awesome, thought I knew how to use Hilton’s before, but man did I learn a lot! If you subscribe to Hilton’s make sure you are using the RT-Nav app as it is amazing!

Following are just a some of the pics I took from last week.










My daughter Robin fighting her white marlin









My nephew and the white









Celebratory beers by the crew









One of the many small dolphin we caught









Some of the bad weather had to deal with









My daughters and niece catching some shut eye









One of my daughters and niece watching dolphins under bow









boats lining up to leave out of the Wharf









Pre tournament festivities, Pinnacle Vodka Girls in fighting chair contest


















Winding things down for the day south of Independence Hub


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome pics!! Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Robert, looks like a lot of fun. I am looking forward to my boys getting older and doing just what you are doing with your family.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet pics...being out on the blue water with friends and family doesn't get much better


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

You are lucky to be able to spend that quality time together with your family. When my 2 and 4 yr olds grow up little do they know (maybe I'm kidding myself all I do is talk and watch fishing so they probably know already) that they'll be my team and deckhands!!

Great pics and even better memories.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a ton of respect for you. Running your own boat, with your family as crew!!! Way to go. That's fishing!! Love your pics. Thank you.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

DISANTO said:


> I have a ton of respect for you. Running your own boat, with your family as crew!!! Way to go. That's fishing!! Love your pics. Thank you.


Well said, Ditto!!!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice job robert and nice talking to u at mbg junior tour


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Glad to see you guys had a great time!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

your time will come Robert. soon enough it will be your boat on top of the leaderboard.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Very Nice Robert :thumbsup:


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

DISANTO said:


> I have a ton of respect for you. Running your own boat, with your family as crew!!! Way to go. That's fishing!! Love your pics. Thank you.


exactly:thumbup:


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Shot gunning the celebratory beers! I always look forward to your posts, great pics as always.


----------

